# Riss im Rahmen



## nic (28. November 2004)

Heute musste ich folgenden Riss am Rahmen entdecken. Ist ein RM Element TeamSC von 2001. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur der Lack, obwohl es nicht so aussieht. Ich bin doch geschockt und werde morgen mal schauen, was Bikeaction dazu sagt.

Mein gliebtes Element


----------



## lexle (28. November 2004)

nic schrieb:
			
		

> Heute musste ich folgenden Riss am Rahmen entdecken. Ist ein RM Element TeamSC von 2001. Vielleicht ist es aber auch nur der Lack, obwohl es nicht so aussieht. Ich bin doch geschockt und werde morgen mal schauen, was Bikeaction dazu sagt.
> 
> Mein gliebtes Element



Wieso .. hat doch 3 jahre gehalten.. für ein nie Richtig erprobtes "Wundermaterial" doch gar nicht so übel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (29. November 2004)

ich würde sagen, das ist leider nicht nur der Lack ...

eindeutiger Rahmenbruch 

habe neulich festgestellt, dass der Rohrsatz, der an meinem 97er Element Ltd verwendet wurde (Easton Elite) heute mittlerweile der Standardsatz der "günstigen" Element-Linien ist; aber wenigstens kann ich sagen, das mein Rahmen noch hält, also pfeif' auf die paar Gramm ...


----------



## Catsoft (29. November 2004)

Hallo!
Es scheint so, als hätten die SC Rahmen bei Sitzrohr ein Problem. War auch im MountainBike Rahmentest gebrochen.  

Das Gewicht ist nicht von ungefähr jedes Jahr gestiegen.....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## xcrider (30. November 2004)

Mein 2004er hat ein Sitzrohr aus 7005er Alu. Die haben das nicht umsonst geändert.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, nichts hält ewig. Was biste den gefahren? Downhill???  

Viel Glück mit Bikeaction.   Vielleicht zeigen die sich kulant. Obwohl...


----------



## nic (30. November 2004)

Bild ist nach dem Jah-Drop von meinem Kumpel Josh... sieht dafür noch ganz gut aus.
Neee   
War ganz lieb zu meinem Rahmen, daher ist es schon erstaunlich. Laut Handbuch gibt Rocky ja 5 Jahre auf den Rahmen, aber Bikeaction hat noch nicht auf meine Mail reagiert. Morgen werde ich dann mal anrufen!


----------



## schlappmacher (30. November 2004)

Hey nic, 

lass hören, wie Bike Action reagiert hat. Ich fand den Tech Support per bikeaction forum bis jetzt ganz ok, aber beim Rahmenbruch zeigt sich die Kulanz! Viel Erfolg dabei,

Schlappmacher


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2004)

Hallo!
Geh am besten zu deinem Dealer, der klärt alles mit BA. Die Abwicklung ist i.d.R. kulant. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Kann allerdings dauern. Mein neuer Rahmen mußte erst gefertigt werden.......

Gruß
Robert


----------



## dertutnix (30. November 2004)

abend,

hab selber mal einen riss bei meinem blizzard gehabt (schlichtes versagen des händlers!). 
der schaden wurde spitzenmässig von ba/j.liebe bearbeitet. dafür höchste anerkennung!

drück mal den daumen, dass das immer noch so ist. jedenfalls war es für mich immer DER grund (neben den emotionalen gründen ROCKY MOUNTAIN/VANCOUVER ... schon mal dagewesen??? ), rm zu fahren, auch wenn es immer etwas mehr gekostet hat. aber was ist das schon, wenn das bike einfach funktioniert und ich jedesmal wenn ich das bike anschaue einfach tolle erinnerungen verbinde ... naja, einfach viel emotion dabei


----------



## Nihil Baxter (1. Dezember 2004)

@dertutnix: Wo ist dein Blizzard denn gebrochen? Bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, da ich auch eins habe.


----------



## Zamorra (2. Dezember 2004)

naja mach dir ma keinen kopf .... hast ja noch garantie . sieht mir nach nem garantie fall aus . aber warten musste auf den neuen rahmen bestimmt ne zeit lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (6. Dezember 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> @dertutnix: Wo ist dein Blizzard denn gebrochen? Bin jetzt ein wenig verunsichert, da ich auch eins habe.



sorry, fred nicht mehr verfolgt   

mein blizzard war das anniversary im komplettaufbau (hab lediglich die wtb-bremse gegen eine rote magura getauscht) und mit dem bike diverse alpencrosse und usa-aufenthalte genossen, einfach sensattionelles rad!!!

war wohl typisches problem: die sattelstütze war zu kurz! d.h. das ende der stütze war, obwohl die markierung noch innerhalb des rahmens war, zu kurz für das abfallende oberrohr. und genau dort ist der rahmen gerissen   

bikeaction/j. liebe haben damals wirklich einen tollen job gemacht  

meinen händler hab ich allerdings inzwischen gewechselt, da dem seine leistung völlig inakzeptabel war   


das problem ist unabhängig von meinem persönlichen vorfall zwischenzeitlich auch häufig in den diversen mags beschrieben worden, so dass der schaden eigentlich nicht mehr auftauchen sollte.

seit diesem jahr fahr ich endlich wieder ein blizzard


----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Info. Das beruhigt mich ja, das es nicht beim aktuellen 04er Modell passiert ist. Da ich eh eine 430 mm Stütze fahre die 18 cm im Rahmen steckt, brauche ich mir darum ja keine Sorgen zu machen...


----------



## dertutnix (6. Dezember 2004)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info. Das beruhigt mich ja, das es nicht beim aktuellen 04er Modell passiert ist. Da ich eh eine 430 mm Stütze fahre die 18 cm im Rahmen steckt, brauche ich mir darum ja keine Sorgen zu machen...



yip, da bist du auf der sicheren seite. war damals die ritchey mit ca. 330, hab dann nachdem mich in moab ein mechaniker auf den fehler hingewiesen hat, daheim eine 400 mm stütze eingebaut, aber da war der schaden wohl schon da ...

blizzard: EIN TRAUM!!!


----------



## clemson (7. Dezember 2004)

ole mein blizzard rahmen kam gestern per post  

Nun darf ich ihn brav bestücken und dei dunkle zeit zum  azfbaun nutzen 
mfg
clemens


----------



## nic (14. Dezember 2004)

UPDATE:

Rocky Mountain bzw. Bikeaction (dank an Jürgen Liebe) zeigt sich sehr kulant. Ich bekomme ein neues vorderes Rahmendreieck (wäre ich nicht geschäftlich unterwegs gewesen, wäre es sogar schon da). 
Der Kontakt läuft überaus freundlich, also sehr zu empfehlen.

Also Rocky Mountain fahren lohnt sich! 

Lobenswert sei auch hier nochmal der Kontakt zu Frank Kimmerle (http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/), der bei Problemen mit Rocky oder Race Face immer ein super Vermittler ist und auch jeweils sehr schnell Zubehör/Spezialteile besorgen kann. 

In diesem Sinne: Bedenkenlos weiter Rocky Mountain fahren und sich an den schönen Rahmen einfach erfreuen!


----------

